# Most Powerful Vac - who makes it?



## Northerner

can anyone tell me what is the strongest and most reliable shop type vac on the market right now? i want 10+ gallon and 6+ hp or highest amp. and i want to keep price under $150

and if there is just a certain model # in one brand that makes it better then any of the other of the same brand, please post it

i always thought shop-vac was the best but i have been seeing a lot of derogatory comments about it across several forums.

i would also like a vac that can accept bags.

has anyone heard of vacmaster brand?

thanks for your help!


----------



## sweensdv

I can only speak for the ones I have and that is an 8 gal Shop Vac QSP Series and a 16 gal Ridgid. Of the two, the Ridgid is by far the quieter but it's also the newer of the two by about 8 years. I'm sure the technology has improved in that 8 years and the newer Shop Vac are probably quieter nowadays. Your 6+ HP would have to be a peak HP rating which is basically a useless rating. The most running HP you can expect out of a 110V line will be about 2.5HP so I'd look for one that will give you something close to that if you can find one that will tell you what the running HP is.

The Ridgid WD1250 has a 12 gal capacity and is rated at 5 peak HP. More importantly though is its 176 CFM air movement rating.


----------



## woodnthings

*I have 4 Rigid 6.5 Hp 16 gals on sale from HD*

They are powerful and quiet (I use a exhaust muffler). The following test from consumer reports rate Rigid highly.
http://www.consumersearch.com/shop-vac-reviews
I had 2 older Sears/Craftsman but they were so loud I pitched them after getting the Rigids. Well, I did keep 1 for ugly jobs, like metal dust collection on my belt sander. I hate that thing.:furious: bill


----------



## Wood4Fun

T


> he most running HP you can expect out of a 110V line will be about 2.5HP


That is really only true for the motors we have in our large shop tools. I'm not sure what the differences are in the motors for say a vacuum and a dust collector (I'm not an electrician, nor do I claim to really know anything about electricity)... I've got a 6hp (I think it is six) Craftsman shop vac, It'll suck the chrome off a tailpipe, but it is a screamer too. I like it cuz the top comes off to be a blower... which I use all the time.


----------



## firehawkmph

Northerner,
I have an older craftsman 16 gallon, three ridgid 12 gallons, and one ridgid 9 gallon. They all use basically the same filters, hoses, etc. They all work well for what they are. The ridgids I bought on sale on the day after thanksgiving over the past few years. They ranged in price from 25-29.00, depending on the particular sale. The 12 gallons are normally 79.00. Thanksgiving is coming soon, if you can wait, buy a couple of them. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## RichL

I've got the WD1650 and I'm very happy with it. Before I bought it I read the reviews and it was rated the best in keeping the dust inside the can and not blowing it back out into the shop. That was big for me. 6.5 peak HP, 16 gal capacity and it is VERY powerful. You can even get a HEPA filter if you need to. 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## peerawit

I bought the shop-vac 16 gallon to clean up around my dog cage - the vacuum works great. 


I use the shop-vac 16 gallon for a lot of many jobs that the normal vacuum would have choked over... 

This shop-vac has come in handy. I really like it.

But I never use ridgid.. Will try soon:yes:


----------



## Northerner

any other vac comments? what kind you got and do you like it or what would you get instead??
lets here it??


----------



## Gene Howe

Northerner said:


> any other vac comments? what kind you got and do you like it or what would you get instead??
> lets here it??


I have a Craftsman now. Old enough to have been made by Simpson Tool. I will buy a Rigid when this one dies. Simpson makes it now, I think. I hear:smile: that it's quieter than the Craftsman. I have the muffler which does NOT help.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

CT-22 but, thats out of your price range.


----------



## rrich

Years ago my Craftsman was almost dead. So I went to spend about $150 and get a "Good" shop vac.

I came home with two Rigid shop vacs. Horsepower? Capacity? It's not important as they are NOT intended to be a dust collection system. They work just fine and do their intended jobs. (One dedicated to the SCMS and the other general clean up.)

One bit of advice. DO NOT, (repeat for emphasis) DO NOT get a model that you can take the motor off and use it as a leaf blower. What happens is that the motor never really seals perfectly and the unit is less than efficient. As the gasket ages, the seal between the tank and motor becomes even less effective. I finally took about a half a tube of painter caulk to make a permanent seal between the tank and motor. Works just fine now. BTW - I never used it as a leaf blower.


----------



## Northerner

rrich said:


> One bit of advice. DO NOT, (repeat for emphasis) DO NOT get a model that you can take the motor off and use it as a leaf blower. What happens is that the motor never really seals perfectly and the unit is less than efficient. As the gasket ages, the seal between the tank and motor becomes even less effective. I finally took about a half a tube of painter caulk to make a permanent seal between the tank and motor. Works just fine now. BTW - I never used it as a leaf blower.



i agree, that has to be the stupidest feature ever made. i have an air
hose for blowing dust and a leaf blower for blowing leafs.


----------

